# Lens is a four letter word.



## sabbath999 (Jul 31, 2007)

The word lens is spelled L E N S.

There are only four letters in it. 

For the life of me, I cannot understand why this word is so difficult for people to spell.

It is no more complicated than the words "boat, door, moon, food, this, that" and "stop".

It is a bit harder than words like "cat" and "dog" because there is one extra letter. Having said that, it still seems not nearly as bad as words like "camera, strap, strobe" and "flash" since they have more letters in them.

L E N S - there is not an E at the end of it, only the four letters shown. I promise.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jul 31, 2007)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Where did that come from anyway?  I see it spelled like that all the time!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 31, 2007)

Actually, both spellings are acceptable and can be found in many dictionaries.



> Main Entry: lens
> Variant: also lense /'lenz/
> Function: noun
> 1 : a curved piece of glass or plastic used singly or combined in eyeglasses or an optical instrument (as a microscope) for forming an image


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Jul 31, 2007)

"Although the variant spelling &#8220;lense&#8221; is listed in some dictionaries, the standard spelling for those little disks that focus light is &#8220;lens.&#8221; 

Yer' basically right.

What bothers me is the use of 'lens' for the plural use. It is 'lenses'.

Oh boy, here we go again....must be a slow day.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 31, 2007)

Bearing in mind that this is a World wide forum, I'm sure there are people on here that type in a second language. So I can live with the odd spelling mistake.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree with you that this is a world wide forum, and that to many people English is a second language. Most of these folks who post here regularly, however, spell English words and use English grammar as well if not better than many native speakers.


----------



## keith204 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey, I have a question about my new Cannon.  Can anybody help?


----------



## Apex (Jul 31, 2007)

gahh you know what i hate the most?

when people say they lose something but spell it LOOSE. irks me so much

and it almost always is someone that has english as their primary language



> Hey, I have a question about my new Cannon. Can anybody help?


yeah, turn it toward yourself and light the fuse :greenpbl:


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 31, 2007)

keith204 said:


> Hey, I have a question about my new Cannon.  Can anybody help?



Absolutely... is it a smoothbore or rifled? Napoleon 6 or 12 pounder? Parrot or Dahlgren? Mountain howitzer? Brass or cast iron? 

What exactly do you need to know?

(Ah, the Civil War Living Historian part of me is smiling)


----------



## Newfive (Jul 31, 2007)

*



le·nis 









/&#712;li
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n&#618;s, &#712;le&#618;-/Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[lee-nis, ley-]Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciationadjective, noun, plural le·nes 








/&#712;li
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




niz, &#712;le&#618;-/Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[lee-neez, ley-]Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation. Phonetics 
adjective 1.pronounced with relatively weak muscular tension and breath pressure, resulting in weak sound effect: in stressed or unstressed position, (b, d, g, j, v, th&#824;, z, and zh) are lenis in English, as compared with (p, t, k, ch, f, th, s, and sh), which are fortis. Compare fortis (def. 1). noun 2.a lenis consonant.
		
Click to expand...

 
Next time you see it "Lenes" you have ammunition to fire back with...*


----------



## kundalini (Jul 31, 2007)

I can forgive the occasional misspelling in that this is a world wide forum and giving the fact that I don't place an additional "u" in words such as colour, labour, etc. I have lived in countries that do and have married one that does. What really pisses me off is when people post and don't have a friggin' clue why the shift key is located on the keyboard. Why can't they capitalize the pronoun "I" or even begin a sentence with a capital letter.  Come on, that's something we learned in grade school.

Thanks for allowing me to vent. You should have seen the crap in my Outlook accounts today...and they're supposed to be professionals.


----------



## usayit (Jul 31, 2007)

I have absolutely no problem with spelling errors on the internet just as long as their posting does not require a special decoder ring to translate.  Its a laid back place... no reason to make people uncomfortable with their spelling or grammatics.  I also feel that speaking a single language (English) is a personal weakness of mine so I have a lot of tolerance for those who try their best at the English language

Now... TYPING IN ALL CAPS... 
or refusing to use any punctuation
or purposly trying to be different with odd spellings  cuz, lenz, phat, gr8t, etc...
or just posts that are difficult to follow because of laziness

is really annoying.


----------



## skieur (Jul 31, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> I agree with you that this is a world wide forum, and that to many people English is a second language. Most of these folks who post here regularly, however, spell English words and use English grammar as well if not better than many native speakers.


 
Agreed.  Moreover those who study English as a Second Language most often use English dictionnairies. Britannica and Websters use: lens.
My French/English and German/English dictionaries also use: lens.

skieur


----------



## Garbz (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry guys but even though I agree with most of you the use of lense is wrong, it isn't. It's listed in a dictionary as a variant for lens. The thing about the english language is it is based on popular (unpopular) use. Thus when enough people use the spelling lense eventually the dictionaries list it as a variant.

You can't stop this evolution sabbath. Bow down to the mighty "e".


----------



## Puscas (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah, don't worry too much about a misspelling now and then. Before you know it, people are spelling your posts looking for mistakes... 



pascal


----------



## DeepSpring (Jul 31, 2007)

What bugs me more is the kids at school who say "mines" and not "mine"

ex: That soda is mines. 


Or the kids who use "gots" and not "have"

ex: I gots a chocolate milk.


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 1, 2007)

i just hate wen ppl feel the need 2 type like they r n a hurry so they dside that they shuld b lazy and make it hard 2 reed by using chtspeak 2 save them sum time personally typing like that iz harder 4 me 2 do and takes more brain power because i cant get away with it anywhere els so why encourage having 2 learn 2 write or reed 2 difrent wayz


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 1, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> i just hate wen ppl feel the need 2 type like they r n a hurry so they dside that they shuld b lazy and make it hard 2 reed by using chtspeak 2 save them sum time personally typing like that iz harder 4 me 2 do and takes more brain power because i cant get away with it anywhere els so why encourage having 2 learn 2 write or reed 2 difrent wayz


 
Good one! (Or not ...)
Defin*i*tely (<-hinting at my personal spelling pet peeve )


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Bearing in mind that this is a World wide forum, I'm sure there are people on here that type in a second language. So I can live with the odd spelling mistake.



That is true, and that sort of tolerance towards non-native speakers is the only reason why I can survive on this forum 

However - the funny thing is - "lense" is mainly found in contributions from native speakers is my impression. I monitored this quite a while, since "lense" is very unusual for me. And the lense/lens discussion comes up every few months anyway


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 1, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Good one! (Or not ...)
> Defin*i*tely (<-hinting at my personal spelling pet peeve )


Ha yeah, and definitely is actually very hard for me to pick up. I speak english as a primary language and I still get messed up on that one. Also, you'll never see me _actually_ using chat speak in my posts other than "OMG," "WTF," and "lol." I mean, I even take the time to type in BBC coding for _italicizing_, *bolding*, underlining, or color changing. None of that user friendly microsoft word-like interface for me.


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 1, 2007)

but did you konw taht if you keep the frsit and lsat ltertes in a wrod the smae, the hmaun biran can slitl raed it spirznrilugy eislay dpetise the way the mldide ltertes are arargned? Tihs is bueasce the bairn deos not autalcly raed the wolhe wrod but rhaetr sancs oevr the lnies.


----------



## craig (Aug 1, 2007)

I have always had a hard time with the written word, which is why I became a photographer. As long as I can get the jist of the post then that is close enough for me. We are just trying to have fun here.

Love & Bass


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2007)

craig said:


> We are just trying to have fun here.



overall we manage quite well in doing so


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Aug 1, 2007)

> We are just trying to have fun here.


 
Good grief........I had no idea.  I apologize for all of my previous, serious answers.  Reckon I'll just go look at my lenses.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 1, 2007)

It's actually Lensé.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2007)

objective comes with 9 letters ... sorry, thinking German


----------



## keith204 (Aug 1, 2007)

Sabbath, I have always enjoyed your sense (sens?) of humor.    Especially this post.  It was obviously meant with good, fun intentions rather than lashing out against those who spell lens.......different......than you and I.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JayJay65 (Aug 1, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> It is no more complicated than the words "boat, door, moon, food, this, that" and "stop".
> 
> It is a bit harder than words like "cat" and "dog" because there is one extra letter. Having said that, it still seems not nearly as bad as words like "camera, strap, strobe" and "flash" since they have more letters in them.






			
				Dictionary said:
			
		

> phlo·em &#8211;noun the part of a vascular bundle consisting of sieve tubes, companion cells, parenchyma, and fibers and forming the food-conducting tissue of a plant.



Since Phloem is a 6 letter word, does that make it as hard to spell as Apples?


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 1, 2007)

My post was meant simply as a chuckle, and I was rather surprised that I got flamed in a PM from a user on this board.

Here is what the user wrote me in the PM (presented exactly as I received it, with the exception of the opening and closing quotes added for clarity):

"they both work and they both are words.
lense is a variant of lens.
they used to spell it like that in the olde days when they used to spell things with extra letters.
like "olde" and "towne"
it is a word, and theres no problem with using lense.
i hope you stop trying to act like a smartass because you dont sound smart at all."

Out of curiosity, I searched our forum for the word "towne" and found exactly no matches (after this post there will now be at least one). The word "olde" and had 32 matches in the history of the forum. I then searched for the word lense and found that it hit the 200 post limit for the search on April 30 of this year... so basically 200 posts in the last 3 months.

While I won't go so far as to correct the flamers grammar or punctuation (which might be rude... heaven knows, I wouldn't want to be rude) I do think it is interesting that somebody thought I was a big enough jerk to actually send me a flaming PM.

Personally, I think disagreements should be aired in public, so I posted it here (I am withholding the name of the person who PM'ed me, however... I may be a jerk but I am not an ass).

In the interests of fairness, I will share my reply (as best as I can recall, I didn't actually save it apparently):

"Thank you for your kind message. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it."


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 1, 2007)

A sense of humor is something that is seriously lacking in this day and age.  Why do we have to all get offended at the simplest little things?  Are we that stressed and unhappy with out lives that we have to lash out at others for small things?

I will get down off of my Psychologist soapbox now.  ;-)

  LOL!  I have always wanted to use that icon!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> so I posted it here (I am withholding the name of the person who PM'ed me, however... I may be a jerk but I am not an ass).



Well done and perfectly acceptable I think.

But it would be an interesting idea to get old Shakespearean English alive again on the forum. I always did like "thou" and "thy" and "hast".


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 1, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Well done and perfectly acceptable I think.
> 
> But it would be an interesting idea to get old Shakespearean English alive again on the forum. I always did like "thou" and "thy" and "hast".



I totally could go for that...

By the way, Alex, I want to complement you and the other multilingual people here on what a fantastic job you do on your language skills. I must agree with a previous poster that I have a serious hole in my education. I can only speak English, and I find that slightly embarassing.


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 1, 2007)

Watashi wa nihnogo o hanashimasu.............. but not that well.

Eh, I'm basically an English only person. I hope I haven't annoyed too many people on this forum.


----------



## JayJay65 (Aug 1, 2007)

Dont take my comment offensively, I just had to add that in there.. But yeah I found it halerious.. Just my way of messing with you Sabbath.. My pet peeve word is Tomorrow


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 1, 2007)

If you ever go to a younger forum (geared towards peopel in their early teens) they cannot spell "couch" to save anyone's life. They'll be roleplaying like so:

*Walks in room and site on the cowch(or couche or coach or caoch)*


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 1, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> If you ever go to a younger forum (geared towards peopel in their early teens) they cannot spell "couch" to save anyone's life. They'll be roleplaying like so:
> 
> *Walks in room and site on the cowch(or couche or coach or caoch)*



LOL for both the spelling and that it's during roleplaying!


----------



## deanimator (Aug 1, 2007)

May I add my LOL here...it´s a cool thread...and about time.

I teach English...to Germans mostly, and it´s amazing how good at spelling they are. The grammar is of course a bit of a battle...but that´s another issue.

Anyway...if we tried to count the errors (not counting DSLR´s leg-pulling) on THIS page, up to this point, I think some of us would be stunned...flabbergasted even  I haven´t tried to count them but there are heaps, and many "committed" by people calling for higher standards.

I like Alex´s pun...was it deliberate? Yeah...let´s relax, and be OBJECTIVE


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Aug 1, 2007)

> I may be a jerk but I am not an ass).


 
A)  Thank Heavens

B)  There are those who may think that is something to strive for, and try hard to become one.

Gonna check out my Len's...........


----------



## Garbz (Aug 1, 2007)

Do those errors include misspelt nicknames  Sarcasm is lost on the internet. Sabbath your original post needs more smilies


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah  we  all  need more  smilies


----------



## skieur (Aug 1, 2007)

danalec99 said:


> It's actually Lensé.


 
Sounds good to me but "objectif" is more accurate.

Salut!

skieur


----------



## table1349 (Aug 1, 2007)

Perhaps it would be better if we all used English in this forum.  Many in this forum, at least in this post, are not using English.  We are conversing in North American, or a variant there of. A language that at times is only loosely related to English.  (You cats digging my jive?)  

For the true and proper use of English one would, in all probability, have to pop across the pond to Great Brittan, were one could, in one of the great centers of learning such as Cambridge, become well versed in the English language.   However, seeing as this is an international forum, a photographic United Nations as it were, I believe that unless the use of the language is so utterly butchered as to render it unintelligible, we should all over look the minor foibles of others.


Otherwise you'se all can just go suck eggs!!!  Cause I ain't buying it.       

    p.s    I would like to extend my sincerest apologies to all of those individuals whom are Oxford graduates.  I meant no disrespect for not including Oxford with Cambridge.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 1, 2007)

"And when I mentioned the 3 great universities, Oxford, Cambridge, and Hull, you failed to realise that only 2 of those are great universities."
"Yeah. Oxford is a complete dump."

Bonus points for the local colloquial who correctly identifies the source of this quote without google


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 1, 2007)

deanimator said:


> Anyway...if we tried to count the errors (not counting DSLR´s leg-pulling) on THIS page, up to this .............


I am glad people on this forum refer to me as "DSLR" and not "Noob."

Sorry, just wanted to say that.


----------



## deanimator (Aug 2, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> I am glad people on this forum refer to me as "DSLR" and not "Noob."
> 
> Sorry, just wanted to say that.


 
Hey...you´ve been here long enough, can you get your _Nom de plume_ changed to *DSLR Nob* now please 

@ somebody else earlier "Great Brittan" ??? :lmao:


----------



## table1349 (Aug 2, 2007)

deanimator said:


> Hey...you´ve been here long enough, can you get your _Nom de plume_ changed to *DSLR Nob* now please
> 
> @ somebody else earlier "Great Brittan" ??? :lmao:



Well you know, I am on the West side of the pond.:lmao::lmao:


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 2, 2007)

Garbz said:


> "And when I mentioned the 3 great universities, Oxford, Cambridge, and Hull, you failed to realise that only 2 of those are great universities."
> "Yeah. Oxford is a complete dump."
> 
> Bonus points for the local colloquial who correctly identifies the source of this quote without google



Do they speak English in Australia? Isn't that a country close to Germany?


----------



## Newfive (Aug 2, 2007)

Nine sympathetic apathetic diabetic old men on roller-skates with a mark of procrastination towards procrastination on the haul in stall of the quay quall of the quivery.

enough said


----------



## 1JP (Aug 2, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> For the life of me, I cannot understand why this word is so difficult for people to spell.
> 
> L E N S - there is not an E at the end of it, only the four letters shown. I promise.


Are yo shure thar is know E at the ende :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Neuroticax (Aug 2, 2007)

Newfive said:


> Nine sympathetic apathetic diabetic old men on roller-skates with a mark of procrastination towards procrastination on the haul in stall of the quay quall of the quivery.



That's a mouthful. :crazy:


----------



## table1349 (Aug 2, 2007)

1JP said:


> Are yo shure thar is know E at the ende :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:



Why shoot, anie ol'e fool noes that thar be an E on the ende.

Thar is an E on the ende in Brittan I reckon.  Yoens no, that thar contry cross that thar mudd puddle rite near Frence.  It were them thar Frencies that fought agin that there Australie/Hongarian conflaguration in ol'e W.W. I.   That thar doins was a real big wingding cording to my grate uncle Alvin York!  Why them thar Brittianers and Frencies done thought he were some kinda real sharpe shooting feller with a gun and gived him al kindsa medels and such.  My ol'e mam and pap used to tell us youngins al about it rount the fire in the evenins.  We was shour powerful proud of ol'e uncle Alvin.:mrgreen::Joker::bouncy::smileys:


----------



## Meysha (Aug 3, 2007)

If that's English up there  ^^^^^^

Then we sure don't speak it down here in Ostraiya.


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 3, 2007)

I live in southern USA and even I didn't understand but a few words of gryphonslair99's post. 

Oh, and to anyone wondering, I speak proper north american English by the way, don't steryotype me as a redneck because I live in the South.


----------



## Newfive (Aug 3, 2007)

I lives in zeh Florida area and makes funz of zee newz casterz....

I have never heard so much slang on a professional level before in my life... they "ed" everything for past tense.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 3, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> Do they speak English in Australia? Isn't that a country close to Germany?



Funny you should say that because my passport does have Europäische Union Republik Österreich written on it.


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 3, 2007)

I can't find it in any of my dictionaries, but I have no problem with anyone using a lense on their cammerra_._

And since I also have a new lense, I'll go shoote a rowl of flim now.


----------



## 1JP (Aug 3, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> I speak proper north american English by the way, don't steryotype me as a redneck because I live in the South.


So you never reckon or y'all...


----------



## WDodd (Aug 3, 2007)

This thread is hilarious. Lens being misspelled doesn't bother me as the general misspelling of many words....or lack of punctuation. Doesn't this forum have spell check anyways? Lense gets a little red line under it on my PC.


----------



## 1JP (Aug 3, 2007)

I gets thar redd line as welle :lmao: or is it whelle ​


----------



## Neuner (Aug 3, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> I agree with you that this is a world wide forum, and that *to* many people English is a second language. Most of these folks who post here regularly, however, spell English words and use English grammar as well if not better than many native speakers.



What bugs me is the improper use of the word 'to, too, two' :greenpbl:


----------



## table1349 (Aug 3, 2007)

1JP said:


> So you never reckon or y'all...


 
I was just fixing to take issue with that there statement of *DSLR noob's* my self. :lmao::lmao:




Just to show the *two, too, to *or three of y'all that think I can't spell, it is Britain.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 3, 2007)

Meysha said:


> If that's English up there ^^^^^^
> 
> Then we sure don't speak it down here in Ostraiya.


 
What is Ostraiyalian for Beer?


----------



## table1349 (Aug 3, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> I live in southern USA and even I didn't understand but a few words of gryphonslair99's post.
> 
> Oh, and to anyone wondering, I speak proper north american English by the way, don't steryotype me as a redneck because I live in the South.


 

You must keep in mind that redneck is not a geographic location. Redneck is a state of mind. The true definition of a redneck is _the complete lack of sophistication_. 

That has stuck almost all of us at one time or another in our lives.


----------



## keith204 (Aug 3, 2007)

WDodd said:


> This thread is hilarious. Lens being misspelled doesn't bother me as the general misspelling of many words....or lack of punctuation. Doesn't this forum have spell check anyways? Lense gets a little red line under it on my PC.


 
You (and the next poster) must be using Firefox   Isn't Firefox nice?  I think we should ALL use it.

Ahh... if only I didn't develop web apps designed specifically for IE...


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 3, 2007)

keith204 said:


> You (and the next poster) must be using Firefox   Isn't Firefox nice?  I think we should ALL use it.
> 
> Ahh... if only I didn't develop web apps designed specifically for IE...



Actually most people I know use Firefox and Thunderbird these days.

And in my webpage statistics Firefox comes with 60%, various versions of IE with 35% and Safari and the rest share about 5%. Just checked this yesterday.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 3, 2007)

this thread is really developing ..


----------



## Neuner (Aug 3, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> this thread is really developing ..



Ennglish for Duhmys?

'Why do I need to learn English, I'm never going to England!' - Homer Simpson.


----------



## dinodan (Aug 3, 2007)

My pet peeve (and this is a really ignorant one that only native speakers commit). "You should of done that."

Also, using "went" as the participle. "You should of went there." 

My all-time favorite spelling mistake (seen years ago on the "Tonight's Specials" board outside a hotel restaurant): "Soup - Barely Beef".

And then there are those people who are just lazy (I think texting is driving cr*p like this) and spell "probably" as "prolly".  Ugh!


----------



## mec621 (Aug 3, 2007)

haha this is a rediculous board!


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 3, 2007)

mec621 said:


> haha this is a rediculous board!



Ridiculous.*


----------



## dinodan (Aug 3, 2007)

mec621 said:


> haha this is a rediculous board!


 
Yer rite!


----------



## cherrymoose (Aug 3, 2007)

1JP said:


> I gets thar redd line as welle :lmao: or is it whelle ​



Did you say whale?

Hmm, so do I. (apparently hmm isn't a word?)


----------



## Garbz (Aug 3, 2007)

hmmm? God bless the add to dictionary button. I have the power over the Enrish language. Phear me.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 3, 2007)

Privy tell, wouldst thou have us use proper English from the time of William Shakespeare and Sir Francis Bacon?  Verily I beseech of you all, should we raise the banner of elocution in this very humble setting we call forum? It grieves me to the heart of my very being that I should not remember all of the Shakespearean instruction I suffered through in the days of my youth.  Nor too the Latin that I was forced to learn by the good Father and Sisters at St. Andrews.  Both often ignored as is the frivolity that is youth.  An education learned but not retained is of no more value than that which is never received.  My heart hangs heavy in my breast for all that I have squandered over the years and I beseech that one and all of you forgive me of my transgression.  



I use Firefox and didn't get one red line for what I wrote above.  I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 4, 2007)

_Would of._

_Should of._

_Could of._

...shudder...

'Nuff said.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 5, 2007)

gryphonslair99 said:


> What is Ostraiyalian for Beer?



Biiya

and right now I'm drinking _shaampahs._


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 5, 2007)

Ich denke es wird Zeit, daß wir auf diesem Forum nur noch in einer Sprache schreiben.


----------



## 1JP (Aug 5, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Ich denke es wird Zeit, daß wir auf diesem Forum nur noch in einer Sprache schreiben.


 And what language should we use in this forum?


----------



## table1349 (Aug 5, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Ich denke es wird Zeit, daß wir auf diesem Forum nur noch in einer Sprache schreiben.



Gut, sehr gut.  Ich möchte vorschlagen Esperanto. 
http://www.esperanto-usa.org/en/node/3?fonto=gugloppc&gclid=CKPgrdjT3o0CFSEfYQod82CUdQ


----------



## table1349 (Aug 5, 2007)

Meysha said:


> Biiya
> 
> and right now I'm drinking _shaampahs._



Thanks for the clarification.  I was thinking more on the line of a *Fasters Loger.*  The advertisements here in the states claim that it is Ostraiyalian for Biiya.
:cheers:


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 5, 2007)

1JP said:


> And what language should we use in this forum?



The language of LOVE....


:heart::hugs::heart::hugs::heart::hugs:


----------



## WDodd (Aug 5, 2007)

keith204 said:


> You (and the next poster) must be using Firefox   Isn't Firefox nice?  I think we should ALL use it.
> 
> Ahh... if only I didn't develop web apps designed specifically for IE...



Firefox indeed. I have a Firefox 2 release T-shirt thats how big of a nerd I am!


----------



## Meysha (Aug 5, 2007)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  I was thinking more on the line of a *Fasters Loger.*  The advertisements here in the states claim that it is Ostraiyalian for Biiya.
> :cheers:



oh if only you knew... no one drinks fosters here. well... some people do down south - like in Victoria. but anywhere north of that and it's XXXX (yuk!) or VB. Or Premium beers.


----------



## deanimator (Aug 5, 2007)

Is Fosters still owned by a New Zealand company?

Oops...we are in danger of getting off-topic...let´s try to stay focused please :lmao: 
(not a bad pun if I may say so - surprised nobody else has used it yet)


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 5, 2007)

1JP said:


> So you never reckon or y'all...


Ok, I'm guilty of a few "ya'll"s but that's IT. On Xbox LIVE, my friend from Michigan would always laugh his ass off every time I said it. Hey, Halo is a game with teams, whenever I need the whole team to do something, my poor southern mind kicks in and saves me time from "all of you" to "ya'll".
Example:

"I'm going to go secure the re-spawn points, ya'll go over there and guard the flag."


----------



## 1JP (Aug 8, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Ok, I'm guilty of a few "ya'll"s but that's IT.


You can't escape it all :lmao:


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Mar 30, 2008)

Haha, I'm really pedantic when it comes to spelling on forums as well :lmao:.

If you see my posts, I (think) I have virtually never maed a typo, apart from in my very early posts. xD


----------



## astrostu (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmmm, I completely missed this thread when it was originally posted.  I totally agree, and I actually had a 2-minute rant to my lab class about it when all my freshmen spelled it "lense" in their Optics lab write-ups.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 30, 2008)

We shall just call them STEAKUMS


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 30, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> We shall just call them STEAKUMS



That or Glasse!


----------



## 68Whiskey (Mar 30, 2008)

I can care less if people spell something wrong. We are all humans, and every human makes mistakes.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 31, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> That or Glasse!


 
STEAKUMS are lense made of glasse


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 31, 2008)

> I can care less if people spell something wrong. We are all humans, and every human makes mistakes.


The problem is that this is an internet forum and all we really have for communication is what we type.  Poor spelling equates to poor communication.

Besides, spell checking is extremely easy.  So much so, that I'm now a terrible speller...and rely on them to correct my spelling. :er:


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 31, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> STEAKUMS are lense made of glasse



Methinks that wouldst go goode withe Ale.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 31, 2008)

Forget "Lense". What about this apostrophe epidemic that is sweeping the globe?  It really confuse's me why everyones using apostrophe's at the end of all of the wrong word's. Its sure to boggle mind's for year's to come!

(Notice how I left them _out_ of the words that needed them, ha!)

EDIT: just to clarify for all those who don't understand;  You don't need an apostrophe for words that are plural, Ok??!


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 31, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Forget "Lense". What about this apostrophe epidemic that is sweeping the globe?  It really confuse's me why everyones using apostrophe's at the end of all of the wrong word's. Its sure to boggle mind's for year's to come!
> 
> (Notice how I left them _out_ of the words that needed them, ha!)
> 
> EDIT: just to clarify for all those who don't understand;  You don't need an apostrophe for words that are plural, Ok??!



I fully agree with you about the improper use of apostrophes. It seems so weird when people put apostrophes on words that (to me) obviously shouldn't have them. It seems to especially happen with Your and You're.

Also, along the same lines, how about the whole "to, too, and two" or "there, their and they're" usage? Those are messed up all the time!


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 31, 2008)

now come on the absolute worst is someone who cant bother with any capitalization or punctuation at all on top of that they drag their thoughts on and on through a 20 line long paragraph then they sit for 10 minutes and wonder why no one answers their question or responds to what they wrote i cant even figure out how they can type such long paragraphs of thoughts without a capitalization or punctuation just trying to type this is killing me i keep having to delete my punctuation and change my capitalization just to make this point its really driving me crazy to type this all and i cant believe im able to do it i think ive had to backspace with every apostrophe and every pronoun i because it is nearly impossible to type like this have you ever tried typing like this try it i bet you cant type a paragraph this long purposely leaving out any punctuation on purpose without needing to backspace about 40 times now i just tried to reread what i wrote here and i cant even read it even though i typed it up myself


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 31, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> now come on the absolute worst is someone who cant bother with any capitalization or punctuation at all on top of that they drag their thoughts on and on through a 20 line long paragraph then they sit for 10 minutes and wonder why no one answers their question or responds to what they wrote i cant even figure out how they can type such long paragraphs of thoughts without a capitalization or punctuation just trying to type this is killing me i keep having to delete my punctuation and change my capitalization just to make this point its really driving me crazy to type this all and i cant believe im able to do it i think ive had to backspace with every apostrophe and every pronoun i because it is nearly impossible to type like this have you ever tried typing like this try it i bet you cant type a paragraph this long purposely leaving out any punctuation on purpose without needing to backspace about 40 times now i just tried to reread what i wrote here and i cant even read it even though i typed it up myself



:thumbup:


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 31, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> now come on the absolute worst is someone who cant bother with any capitalization or punctuation at all on top of that they drag their thoughts on and on through a 20 line long paragraph then they sit for 10 minutes and wonder why no one answers their question or responds to what they wrote i cant even figure out how they can type such long paragraphs of thoughts without a capitalization or punctuation just trying to type this is killing me i keep having to delete my punctuation and change my capitalization just to make this point its really driving me crazy to type this all and i cant believe im able to do it i think ive had to backspace with every apostrophe and every pronoun i because it is nearly impossible to type like this have you ever tried typing like this try it i bet you cant type a paragraph this long purposely leaving out any punctuation on purpose without needing to backspace about 40 times now i just tried to reread what i wrote here and i cant even read it even though i typed it up myself



 I completely agree, but the incorrect apostrophe*'*s make me crazy! I work in a technical writing environment and this is so common!


----------



## Socrates (Apr 1, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> I completely agree, but the incorrect apostrophe*'*s make me crazy! I work in a technical writing environment and this is so common!


 
Have you also noticed a tendency to put periods and commas outside of quotes? Example is in post 95 of this thread:

_*Forget "Lense".* _

I also wonder why "lense" was incorrectly capitalized.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 1, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Have you also noticed a tendency to put periods and commas outside of quotes?



Doesn't that depend on the context? Sometimes the full stop (period) or comma goes inside, sometimes outside, as far as I know. Being a foreigner, and not being naturally good at grammar, spelling or any other related subject, I often refer to the Concise Oxford (which does not contain the word _lense_), the US Govt Printing Office style manual and the NIST guide to the use of units.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Socrates (Apr 1, 2008)

Helen B said:


> Doesn't that depend on the context? Sometimes the full stop (period) or comma goes inside, sometimes outside, as far as I know. Being a foreigner, and not being naturally good at grammar, spelling or any other related subject, I often refer to the Concise Oxford (which does not contain the word _lense_), the US Govt Printing Office style manual and the NIST guide to the use of units.
> 
> Best,
> Helen


 
Apparently, there is a difference among countries:
http://grammar.ccc.commnet.edu/GRAMMAR/marks/quotation.htm


----------



## Helen B (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for that correction. The USGPO _Style Manual_ says the same*. I'll try to remember the USA's unusual rule for future use with US-destined text, and use the rest of the English-speaking world's practice for international English.

*_8.141. The comma and the final period will be placed inside 
the quotation marks. Other punctuation marks should be placed 
inside the quotation marks only if they are a part of the 
matter quoted._

Best,
Helen

Edit. Hold on, you caught me off guard and had me questioning my poor memory of the entire contents of the _Style Manual_.That rule is for quotations. Here's an example from the _Style Manual_ of quotation marks being used to identify a specific word:

"_8.142. In congressional and certain other classes of work 
showing amendments, and in courtwork with quoted language, 
punctuation marks are printed after the quotation marks when 
not a part of the quoted matter.

_[Example]_

      Insert the words "growth'', "production'', and 
"manufacture''.

_That's logical, I think.


----------



## Socrates (Apr 1, 2008)

Helen B said:


> Thanks for that correction. The USGPO _Style Manual_ says the same*. I'll try to remember the USA's unusual rule for future use with US-destined text, and use the rest of the English-speaking world's practice for international English.
> 
> *_8.141. The comma and the final period will be placed inside _
> _the quotation marks. Other punctuation marks should be placed _
> ...


 
Should we trust congress?

Are there any guidelines regarding when to put them inside and when to put them outside?  Also, I had always believed that question marks and exclamation marks should be treated the same as periods.  Is that correct?


----------



## sabbath999 (Apr 1, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Have you also noticed a tendency to put periods and commas outside of quotes? Example is in post 95 of this thread:
> 
> _*Forget "Lense".* _
> 
> I also wonder why "lense" was incorrectly capitalized.



If one writes computer code, then one gets the habit of ".


----------



## CanAm (Apr 1, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Perhaps it would be better if we all used English in this forum.  Many in this forum, at least in this post, are not using English.  We are conversing in North American, or a variant there of. A language that at times is only loosely related to English.  (You cats digging my jive?)



West Coast/East Coast English is closer to Shakespearian Era English than modern UK English is.

Who cares if someone messes up on "lens". It's one of the few words in the English language that is actually phonetic.


----------



## Socrates (Apr 1, 2008)

CanAm said:


> West Coast/East Coast English is closer to Shakespearian Era English than modern UK English is.
> 
> Who cares if someone messes up on "lens". It's one of the few words in the English language that is actually phonetic.


 
You're not trying to tell us that "phonetic" isn't phonetic, are you?

Before you answer, I come from Philadelphia and I cheer for the Phillies.  In addition, my third son is named Philip.  As far as I'm concerned, "food" is not phonetic because it has the "ph" sound!


----------



## CanAm (Apr 1, 2008)

Socrates said:


> You're not trying to tell us that "phonetic" isn't phonetic, are you?
> 
> Before you answer, I come from Philadelphia and I cheer for the Phillies.  In addition, my third son is named Philip.  As far as I'm concerned, "food" is not phonetic because it has the "ph" sound!



Well, that's perfectly phine, but quite phrankly, none of those words are fonetic!


----------



## Emerana (Apr 2, 2008)

hummmmm you know what this entire topic reminds me of?  My grandma...she used to get all worked up about grammar, spelling, punctuation, etc also...then again she was super old and a *GRANDMA*. :er:


----------



## Socrates (Apr 2, 2008)

Emerana said:


> hummmmm you know what this entire topic reminds me of? My grandma...she used to get all worked up about grammar, spelling, punctuation, etc also...then again she was super old and a *GRANDMA*. :er:


 
She was well ahead of her time.  Can you imagine the difficulty in communicating if the TCP/IP rules were routinely ignored?


----------



## Tasmaster (Apr 2, 2008)

Whoe carese aboute grammare ore spellinge ,ase longe ase ite ise easye toe reade ,righte? Its'e note likee ane extrae lettere ise ane eyesoree.


----------



## Antithesis (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought it was just british people mispelling it like they do "colour" P), but I could be wrong. The few times I've seen it, I've noticed the people were from the UK.


----------

